# Valor de diodo zener



## escort (Sep 11, 2015)

Buenas tardes! tengo un problema con un diodo zener que no se cual sea su valor, es un diodo melf con codigo de colores, negro, verde y violeta (o posible cafe) es muy diminuto y muy dificil de ver hasta con lupa, lo único que se es q es un diodo zener por que asi esta identificado en la placa donde lo baje, es de la fuente de una máquina de coser kenmore 150, en la placa donde estaba tiene la siguiente numeración 828-A. JANOME NEC-14T; de antemano muchas gracias! ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 11, 2015)

Si este es el diodo vas a tener que sacarlo y medirlos 







saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 11, 2015)

segun la tabla es un 1NXXX


----------



## escort (Sep 11, 2015)

De hecho ya lo saque y ya lo medi y marca cruzado en ambos lados tanto del cátodo y del ánodo y si es parecido ala foto que subieron! bueno apenas yo pueda subiré fotos para que vean el diodo, es un diodo de vidrio con 3 barras de colores , negro-verde y violeta


----------



## Lamas (Sep 11, 2015)

escort dijo:


> Buenas tardes! tengo un problema con un diodo zener que no se cual sea su valor, es un diodo melf con codigo de colores, negro, verde y violeta (o posible cafe) es muy diminuto y muy dificil de ver hasta con lupa, lo único que se es q es un diodo zener por que asi esta identificado en la placa donde lo baje, es de la fuente de una máquina de coser kenmore 150, en la placa donde estaba tiene la siguiente numeración 828-A. JANOME NEC-14T; de antemano muchas gracias! ...



Tabla de diodos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 11, 2015)

escort dijo:


> De hecho ya lo saque y ya lo medí y marca cruzado en ambos lados tanto del cátodo y del ánodo y si es parecido ala foto que subieron! bueno apenas yo pueda subiré fotos para que vean el diodo, es un diodo de vidrio con 3 barras de colores , negro-verde y violeta



esta quemado, puede haber sido por una sobre tensión. fíjate y cambiarlo por uno de 5 Volts  medio watt si se vuelve a quemar es porque algo esta mal pero si no hay otro componente dañado es solamente el zener 

Saludos


----------



## escort (Sep 12, 2015)

asi es! esta quemado el diodo osea cruzado, y efectivamente se quemo a consecuencia que cayo un rayo mientras costuraba mi esposa y se fue la energia electrica de la casa, luego al regresar la corriente electrica,  y al querer encender la maquina de coser ésta ya no encendio, me tome el tiempo de checarlo y encontre que estaba quemado el fusible  de tension pero antes con el multimetro cheque el puente de diodos rectificadores y marco bien, luego cheque el regulador SRT2012 y estaba quemado y cruzado junto con el dichoso diodo, el srt2012 ya lo cambié junto con el fusible y me atrevi a encender la maquina de coser SIN EL DIODO cruzado y ya funciona la maquina pero se que ese diodo debe ser indispensable por que se que mantiene un voltaje regulado en la fuente, asi que mejor mantengo apagada la maquina mientras consigo el dichoso diodo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 12, 2015)

escort dijo:


> asi es! esta quemado el diodo osea cruzado, y efectivamente se quemo a consecuencia que cayo un rayo mientras costuraba mi esposa y se fue la energia electrica de la casa, luego al regresar la corriente electrica,  y al querer encender la maquina de coser ésta ya no encendio, me tome el tiempo de checarlo y encontre que estaba quemado el fusible  de tension pero antes con el multimetro cheque el puente de diodos rectificadores y marco bien, luego cheque el regulador SRT2012 y estaba quemado y cruzado junto con el dichoso diodo, el srt2012 ya lo cambié junto con el fusible y me atrevi a encender la maquina de coser SIN EL DIODO cruzado y ya funciona la maquina pero se que ese diodo debe ser indispensable por que se que mantiene un voltaje regulado en la fuente, asi que mejor mantengo apagada la maquina mientras consigo el dichoso diodo.



correcto funcionar funcionara pero no estará protegido el motor y las tensiones de la red eléctrica lo podrian quemar todo. Ademas la fuente esta expuesta a morir nuevamente 

Saludos


----------



## Josafat (May 18, 2016)

Hola, Resulta que tengo una maquina de coser semejante con una placa 828-a JANOME, y por andar reemplazando el foco con un led, hice corto,se fundio el fusible y estoy en una situacion semejante.

Tras leer esto, verifique el STR2012 por si estaba en corto, quitandolo, y el corto seguía.
Tras revisar el   ZD2 o el diodo zener, resulto estar en corto. Lo quite del circuito y la maquina ya prende. 
El unico problema es que el circuito del  foco que queria reemplazar me daba 12V DC antes del corto y tras remover el diodo en corto, me da 48V. 

Claramente esto me indica que algo anda mal. Pense que un diodo de 12v resolveria el asunto pero igual truena el fusible. Probe con diodos de 24v y ocurre lo mismo. AL final puse dos diodos en serie de 24v para obtener 48v y ya no se truena nada.
El  problema es que el voltaje debe ser 12v y no confio en dejar la maquina asi.

Mi unica conclusion fue volver a revisar el SRT2012 y resulta que no esta en corto, pero simplemente no regula nada, deja pasar todo, es decir, el voltaje de entrada es el mismo de 
salida.
Que voltaje tienes en a traves del diodo? 12V?

Mañana ire por la pieza al centro y espero esto lo resuelva o mi madre me va a matar por descomponer su maquina.

En resumen, el regulador SRT2012 es de 12 volts de salida se daño y el diodo zener correspondiente  deberia ser del mismo voltaje, 12V, 1/2 watt. Los de un watt son mas grandes. 

Lo que comprare en AG Electronica con numero de parte 
BZM55B12 Diodo 12V SMD 1/2 watt
STR2012A/SANKEM  .

Mañana espero que 

Espero que esto te ayude a reparar el equipo.


----------



## 1024 (May 18, 2016)

Josafat dijo:


> Tras leer esto, verifique el STR2012 por si estaba en corto, quitandolo, y el corto seguía.
> Tras revisar el   ZD2 o el diodo zener, resulto estar en corto. Lo quite del circuito y la maquina ya prende.



Hola, posiblemente el STR2012 este dañado como mencionas, para el diodo seria mejor revisar en donde esta conectado y si en verdad esta relacionado al regulador, ya que revisando el datasheet del regulador no requiere diodos al menos en su configuración básica de funcionamiento, seria mejor pusieras una foto de la placa para determinar donde puede estar el daño y estimar un diodo adecuado.


----------



## Josafat (May 18, 2016)

Hola, 
creo que es un poco tarde para poner la foto de la placa puesto que  ya cerré el equipo,  pero cambie el SRT2012 por uno "nuevo" (en AG Electronica luego venden piezas reparadas, la pata de tierra estaba rota ) y afortunadamente el equipo funciona correctamente. Ahora obtengo los 12 volts que necesito en el foco de la maquina. A traves del diodo obtengo 12v, asi que supongo que el valor de dicho diodo debe ser 12V 1/2 watt.
Por cierto esos 12v  tambien alimentan los drivers de los motores y estan directamente asociados al diodo zener.

Supongo es un elemento de regulacion y seguridad adicional, porque este truena junto con el fusible y el SRT2012 regulador. En mi caso, yo hice corto en una linea de 12V. En el caso del compañero, sufrio una descarga por tormenta electrica y su regulador se puso en corto junto con el diodo. En mi caso, simplemente lo maté.

Saludos y gracias!



Encontre unas fotos antes de la reparacion.
Saludos. En una de esas se ve el diodo que sube la pista hasta en SLA7024m. Este va a la pata de voltaje del driver.
Saludos


----------



## Juliancho1127 (Oct 6, 2021)

Buenas tardes, yo también tengo este problema*,* no se que tipo de diodo y código ser*í*a.


----------

